# Trespassing



## bugga (Jul 5, 2010)

Fishermen, please respect landowners while trespassing on their property on the Fourth of July weekend, during the Drake hatch, on one of the most popular rivers in the west. We fish too, and while I totally disagree with the new law, if you're going to be a jerk to me while fishing on my property, I'd really rather that you just go somewhere else.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry you were exposed to some jerk fishermen Bugga. Prime example of a situation where a few could ruin a good thing for the rest of us. I think most people on this board would be less tolerant than you were when dealing with fishermen who were jerks.
Thank you very much for your patience and for continuing to allow people to fish on your property.

BTW, welcome aboard! =)


----------



## bugga (Jul 5, 2010)

***


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I wasn't sure if Bugga was legit or just a troll trying to get something started. If you are experiencing trouble with folks Bugga you might want to look into enlisting the help of off duty LEO to fish on your property in exchange for patrolling on major holiday weekends. The beauty of it is in Utah police officers retain there arrest and citation writing powers even when off-duty. This type of arrangement has worked out well for some landowners in Box Elder County it would likely prove a win-win for you also. Even jerk offs tend to be less jerky when dealing with a cop vs a landowner and it saves you the stress of dealing with dickwads. Just a thought bud.


----------



## bugga (Jul 5, 2010)

***


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

It still doesn't excuse the trespasser. Whether we like the law or not it is there, and it needs to be followed. I am glad the guy didn't throw a punch it wouldn't have ended well for either of you. Welcome to the board, hope you enjoy it here. This is a great group of guys and a few gals.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Bugga, 

To help all of us understand the situation could please explain what happened ?


----------



## bugga (Jul 5, 2010)

***


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> It still doesn't excuse the trespasser. Whether we like the law or not it is there, and it needs to be followed. I am glad the guy didn't throw a punch it wouldn't have ended well for either of you. Welcome to the board, hope you enjoy it here. This is a great group of guys and a few gals.


I never said or implied it excused the POS trespasser I merely suggested an option that would give him another option of still allowing people to fish on his property,as that seems to be his wish and I commend him for that,but at the same time relieve him of the stress of dealing with dickwads that refuse to respect private property and the rights of the landowner.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

What's the law say about it now? I thought the decision was overturned that allows us to fish from high water mark, even on posted land...as long as the water is accessed legally...


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> huntingbuddy said:
> 
> 
> > It still doesn't excuse the trespasser. Whether we like the law or not it is there, and it needs to be followed. I am glad the guy didn't throw a punch it wouldn't have ended well for either of you. Welcome to the board, hope you enjoy it here. This is a great group of guys and a few gals.
> ...


It seems that we have been understanding each other lately on a few different post, I was reffering to bugga's post right after yours. I think the LEO idea would be a good idea.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

bugga said:


> Fishermen, please respect landowners while trespassing on their property on the Fourth of July weekend, during the Drake hatch, on one of the most popular rivers in the west. We fish too, and while I totally disagree with the new law, if you're going to be a jerk to me while fishing on my property, I'd really rather that you just go somewhere else.


Calm down Steve. I'm sure he was picking up the leftover trash from the rafters, errrr fly-fisherman. Remember we have a three foot right of way according to the new law. This guy is a troll and wants to start crap. He has a huge hard on for guides who want to put food on their table.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

luv2fsh&hnt said:


> If you are experiencing trouble with folks Bugga you might want to look into enlisting the help of off duty LEO to fish on your property in exchange for patrolling on major holiday weekends.


I REAAAAAAALLLLLLLLYY hope you are not suggesting that a land-owner bribe a cop with fishing priviledges in exchange for doing his job. That is a serious kick-back to law enforcement. That would be REALLY bad form and illegal. Just sayin'.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bugga said:


> ***


###


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> luv2fsh&hnt said:
> 
> 
> > If you are experiencing trouble with folks Bugga you might want to look into enlisting the help of off duty LEO to fish on your property in exchange for patrolling on major holiday weekends.
> ...


I was not suggesting a bribe at all Gary. My uncle and his former partner who worked for OPD got access to primo hunting property in Box Elder County in exchange for patrolling during the openers for pheasants,deer,chuckars and huns along with subsequent weekends in exchange for hunting and trapping priveledges during the weekdays. Prior to the arrangement the landowner was constantly dealing with dickwads that refused to respect private property and disrespected the landowner. They would break locks,tear down fences and tear up the property. After they came to an agreement that crap stopped. Fact of the matter is LEO possess a skill set and powers most of us don't have. As long as it Is not an officer who is charged with patrolling the area the property is located in as a regular part of his duties I don't see any problem with such an arrangement it is a win-win-win for the officers,the landowner,and the taxpayers. I was opposed to 141 and still am and I believe it will be overturned. It is however the law right now and should be observed and enforced until such time it is overturned and/or changed.


----------



## bugga (Jul 5, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> bugga said:
> 
> 
> > Fishermen, please respect landowners while trespassing on their property on the Fourth of July weekend, during the Drake hatch, on one of the most popular rivers in the west. We fish too, and while I totally disagree with the new law, if you're going to be a jerk to me while fishing on my property, I'd really rather that you just go somewhere else.
> ...


I have no problem with guides at all. I've never had anything but good things to say about them until now. As far as the three foot right of way goes, I assume the shorts and tennies would have been a bit more damp should he have had to navigate the swamps and river crossing to get to where he was. The fact that I could see the fence line and a straight line of sight to where he was fishing...well..you don't have to be a martymcfly to put two and two together.

As far as the hard-on and knowing my name....did I drop my wallet before sneaking out the back door? Or are you just in bed with the admins?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

In bed with the Admins ?? Wow that is pretty bold for just 5 posts !!!! You been here before ?? :O•-:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

bugga said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > bugga said:
> ...


Nope not in bed w/the admins. I just know your tone and the situation you described. You and I have spoken before on the river. I've cleaned up who knows how many pounds of trash from your property as well as ran off a few jackasses who would mess w/your horses and such. I've hauled off flip flops and popped tubes/rafts. Myself and the other guides that fish/fished your property would and will ALWAYS leave it better than we found it. For you to get on here and start a bash fest feels like a slap in the face. I've asked you for permission even after the 2008 ruling when I didn't have to. Then you denied us access after HB 141 was signed by your brother in law. It just feels like a slap in the face to me.

PS I also argued against the Wasatch planning committee for your zoning proposal. I felt like it's your property and you can do as you please. You just lump all of us in the same group as a few asshats.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> bugga said:
> 
> 
> > martymcfly73 said:
> ...


 o-||Sounds like we are getting the other side of the story here. (I am not saying that martymcfly was the person described in the post)


----------



## bugga (Jul 5, 2010)

martymcfly73 said:


> bugga said:
> 
> 
> > martymcfly73 said:
> ...


If you are who I think you are (I'm sure you'll appreciate me not using your name) then I appreciate the many good gestures you've shown through the years. However, I now question what your true motives might have been. Are you the outstanding, stand-up steward that I thought you were? Or were your gestures more financially motivated? Either way, complaining that I have a "hard on" for guides putting food in their family's mouths kinda shows your true colors. Guess I was wrong about you.

And yes, I do think the admins are slipping you information. The "asshats" quote was directed at the trespassers, not the guides, and was only up for 3 minutes before the admin read it and deleted it. Obviously you've got a copy of that deleted message to be able to quote my favorite slang. Sorta rolls off the tongue doesn't it?

I've said what I wanted to and I'll leave it from here. I'm unhappy about a situation that occurred on a stretch of river that holds many fond memories. I only ask that if you can't be respectful of everyone during such a busy time of the year, please don't come at all.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Well now that I know who you are. Just wanted to say thanks and youre welcome. Thanks for allowing the fly casting instructor at UVU to bring his class there. I had a very enjoyable time that day. And youre welcome for picking up the HUGE yellow raft just the other side of the trestle that my instructor said had been there for "months". I wish all fisherman could be respectful and do the right thing. I dont think the guides are the problem at all. But thats just me.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well Bugga, You are wrong on a few points. Well maybe all of them. First ask any of the mods/admins. I don't know any of them personally or otherwise. No one has slipped me any info. As far as the asshat comment, your posts were deleted before I saw what you posted. I know it's a stretch but you aren't the only one who uses the "asshat" slang. Second, you don't know who I am. I know who you think I am but I'm not him. However I am close w/this person. Third, I pointed out my picking up trash because you seem to think all the problems come from fly fisherman. Some yes, most no. I have no alterior motive. I pointed it out to show you that I too love that stretch of river. I've been fishing it since I was 5 or 6, and it's important to me to leave it better than I found it, I'm not going to feel bad for making money doing what I love. You just don;t have the full story, and I felt like you had an attitude toward guides who have been defacto "security" if you will when you aren't around. I've seen more than one guide chase rafters off your property doing "number 2", and harassing your horses. And I do appreciate you giving us the access you have in years past. And yes I am the "outstanding" steward you thought I am.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

What is the law at this point? Can someone please expound on it?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Everything private is off limits unless you float it and then you cant stop the raft at any time. For now....


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Nor-tah said:


> Everything private is off limits unless you float it and then you cant stop the raft at any time. For now....


yup, for now... buy a shirt and show your support! lol

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=27015


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

I still have no idea what happened......


Just my 2 cents but its seems in the fall theres allot more inner tubes, flip flops and beer cans in the streams... not to say fly fisherman are perfect but then again were banned from your property. Since anglers aren't the one's frequenting these areas anymore only time will tell were all the garbage is coming from....


----------

